
Amazon's $50 Fire tablet - jsnathan
http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/17/amazon-50-fire-tablet/
======
ChuckMcM
Seems like a winning strategy, the Fire tablet is really just a catalog with
benefits. Seems like anyone who was a seller through Amazon wouldn't mind a
small 'tax' to insure there were lots of eyeballs out there looking at their
offering.

At one point Sun Micro was giving away CDROM drives because it cost them less
to give you a free CDROM drive and an OS distribution on CD than it did to
give to you as QIC cartridges.

Because of this synergy between Amazon tablets and their products, I am really
surprised there isn't a stunningly good catalog application that comes hard
bundled[1] on their tablets that any of their sellers can plug into with a
drop in content module.

[1] Hard bundling being apps which cannot be removed by the user.

------
lazylizard
why not something like [http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-intel-
sofia.html?initi...](http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-intel-
sofia.html?initiative_id=SB_20150917053530&site=glo&groupsort=1&SortType=total_tranpro_desc&shipCountry=sg&SearchText=intel+sofia)
?

